# Illegale Installation eines registrierten Dialers?



## Anonymous (4 April 2004)

Hallo Leute,
vermutlich habe ich die Sperrung der 09009000019300 bei der RegTP
initiiert. 
Dies hat mir einige Erfahrung im Umgang mit Dialern gebracht.
Den Dialer exDialer haben wir uns(ich und ein Kunde) über meine "Lieblingseite" w......com, einer Linkseite, geholt.
Seitdem habe ich Modem abgeklemmt(ich benutze TDSL) und den
Dialerwarner "Dialercontrol" installiert, ohne Notwendigkeit, zum Gag und
aus Faulheit vor Deinstallation.
Gestern habe ich über diese Seite wieder einen Link angeklickt und
plötzlich "frägt" Dialercontrol, ob ich mit dem Programm 
/windows/system/shellext/gamepad.exe mit der Nummer
090090000928
eine Verbindung aufnehmen will.
Auch wenn kein Modem dranhängt, ich habe trotzdem Nein geantwortet.
Gamepad.exe habe ich auf der Festplatte Nicht mehr gefunden.
Bei RegTP fand ich aber unter dieser Nummer einen registrierten
Dialer.
Was is'n das jetzt? Eine neue Linkerei? Einen neue Masche?
Dailer registrieren und anschließend ohne den geforderten Auflagen
eine Installation durchführen?
Hat sich Dialercontrol vor den notwendigen Abfragen des Dailers gemeldet?
Soll ich morgen gleich die RegTP informieren?
Sollen/Können wir Internetbenutzer warnen?
Bis bald,
Dailerhenker

_[Editiert: Siehe NUB - HDUS]_


----------



## dotshead (4 April 2004)

editiere bitte die Seite wo Du dir den Dialer eingefangen hast. Da ist  ja nicht mal nen Jugendschutzsystem vor.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (4 April 2004)

Als Gast kann er leider seine Beiträge nicht editieren, aber Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Anonymous (4 April 2004)

Peinlich, peinlich,
an Jugendschutz hab' ich natürlich in meiner Euphorie nicht gedacht.
Der Dialer kam nicht durch Aufruf dieser Seite, sondern nach Anklicken eines Links.
Wie der exDialer auch.
Gestern habe ich versäumt einen Sreenshot der "Dialer Control" 
Meldung anzufertigen.
Mit "PC Inspector File Recovery " konnte ich aber die temporäre
Installation der Datei "gamepad.exe" verifizieren, die sich sogar
wiederherstellen läßt, obwohl sie von den Dialern[] gelöscht
worden ist. Ebenso konnte ich die mir bereits bekannte Datei
$$del.bat ausfindig machen, die auch wieder gelöscht wurde, mit der diese [] "alle" Spuren auf dem PC beseitigen.
Für mich ergibt sich daraus:
Diese [] haben tatsächlich einen neuen Weg eingeschlagen:
1.Schritt: Dialer bei RegTP registrieren, mit allen Auflagen
2.Alle erforderlichen Warnmeldungen vor Installation des Dialers unterdrücken
3. Betroffene Internetbenutzer haben keine Chance auf Widerspruch,
weil Dialer registriert ist.

Mir fehlen die Worte ob solch [] Energie.

Ich habe jetzt einmal Screenshots angefertigt und rufe morgen früh die
RegTP an.

Dialerhenker

*[Virenscanner: Ein paar Wörter gelöscht]*


----------



## dotshead (4 April 2004)

Dailerhenker schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Betroffene Internetbenutzer haben keine Chance auf Widerspruch,
> weil Dialer registriert ist.



Das ist falsch. Der Matlock-Dialer war auch registriert und die Registrierung widerrufen.


----------



## Reducal (4 April 2004)

Dialerhenker schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> vermutlich habe ich die Sperrung der 09009000019300 bei der RegTP
> initiiert.


Sooo?  :gruebel: 

Nur gut, dass mancher die ganze Wahrheit weiß aber  :stumm:  sein muß. Jedenfalls wurde der Zugang mit dieser Nummer von der BT selbst abgeschaltet und das ganz ohne RegTP- und anderer Behördenauflagen.


----------



## Anonymous (4 April 2004)

OK, danke für die Info.
Was soll/kann ich tun, um Schaden von anderen abzuhalten?
Ist das technisch so möglich wie ich das vermute?
Mache ich mich bei RegTP lächerlich wenn ich das anzeige, ohne dass mir dabei ein Schaden entstanden ist?
Als ich im Januar bei RegTP angerufen habe, haben die sich den Dailer
"exDialer" zum Glück auch geholt.
Eine Sperrung der 09009000019300 war dann nur noch Formsache.
Der 090090000928 Dialer wurde gestern nach mehreren Aufrufversuchen des Links nicht mehr installiert.
Den Namen des Links habe ich aber. 
Fraglich also, ob der sich bei der RegTP auch installiert.
Dialerhenker


----------



## Reducal (4 April 2004)

Dailerhenker schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll/kann ich tun, um Schaden von anderen abzuhalten?
> Ist das technisch so möglich wie ich das vermute?...
> Mache ich mich bei RegTP lächerlich wenn ich das anzeige, ohne dass mir dabei ein Schaden entstanden ist?
> ....Fraglich also, ob der sich bei der RegTP auch installiert.


Auch wenn die Frage nicht für mich bestimmt war, doch kurze Erläuterung:

1. Anruf bei der RegTP ist nicht sinnvoll - stets schriftlich, z. B. E-Mail;
2. Bei der RegTP, insbesondere in der Zweigstelle Meschede, die für derartige Hinweise zuständig ist, arbeiten Techniker an allerhand gutem Equipment, die werten nicht hobbymäßig zum Spaß aus sondern folgen den Hinweisen mit einer gehörigen Portion technischem Fachverstand.
3. die RegTP braucht derartige Hinweise, auch wenn kein Schaden entstanden ist. Ansonsten bleibt die Anwendung registriert in den Datenbanken und niemand kümmert sich drum, da bei der Registration keine Bewertung der eingereichten Anwendung vorgenommen wird.


----------



## Der Jurist (4 April 2004)

E-Mail zur RegtTP findest Du: http://www.regtp.de/mwdgesetz/start/fs_12.html


----------



## Anonymous (13 April 2004)

090090000928

..hab mir diesen auch eingefangen ..und keine Ahnung wo!
Was jedoch noch schlimmer ist ...wenn ich keinen Warner hätte ..das Ding startet sich in undefinierten Abständen selbst!! Ohne das ich einen klick am Rechner tätige! Hab das gerade extra getestet!
kopfschüttel ..ein böses Teil ..und ich hab es noch nicht gefunden! 

Mike


----------



## Anonymous (16 April 2004)

*Wieso...*

Hallo allerseits...

Mich hat es nun auch erwischt. Ich weiß derzeit immer noch nicht wo. 

Ich gehe per DSL ins Internet und hab ISDN nur noch für Fax und direkt Einwahl (RAS) laufen. Fritz sollte eigentlich alle 0190er und 0900er Nummern filtern - eingestellt ist es auf jeden Fall!  

Dennoch habe ich am Samstag Abend nach dem lesen meiner eMails (der PC war grade zuvor erst hochgefahren, Outlook also das erste gestartete Programm) plötzlich auf dem Fritz-Watch-ISDN-Monitor die 090090000928 entdeckt  . Habe dann kurzerhand den Stecker (2 Min. Verbindungszeit) gezogen, weil es nix gab, womit ich die Verbindung unterbrechen konnte. Interessanter Weise blieb zeigte der ISDN-Monitor die Verbindung noch weiter an, bis ich ihn einmal beendet hab und dann neu startete. In den Protokollen taucht der Anruf nicht auf.... 

Irgendwelche Installationsprozesse sind übrigens nicht auf dem Schirm gewesen. Der Dialer hat sich also ohne irgendeinen Komentar selbst installiert. Habe Ihn bis heute auch nicht ausfindig machen können (konnte keine gamepad.exe wiederherstellen / ausfindig machen...)

Jetzt werd ich mal die freundlichen Herren der RegTP belästigen. Bin ja mal gespannt, was dabei raus kommt....

Viele Grüße
von meinereiner....


----------



## Anonymous (16 April 2004)

*090090000928*

Hi, 

habe heute meine Telefonrechnung von denen bekommen. Leider habe ich keine Ahnung wo ich den Dialer her habe. Kann mir irgend jemand sagen, ob sich dieser Dailer jetzt von meiner Festplatte gelöscht hat oder ob er sich demnächst wieder versucht einzuwählen. Falls irgend jemand weitere Informationen zu diesem Dialer hat und wie ich am besten vorgehen soll, wäre ich dankbar für ein paar Infos.

Ciao


----------



## Anonymous (17 April 2004)

090090000928

Die RegTP hat dort Dialer stehen, die doch ganz offensichtlich nicht eingesetzt werden. Beim angegebenen Addressierungsmerkmal gibt es einen aconti-Dialer, der eine ganz andere NUmmer wählt und auch nicht "Dialer1" heisst...

Warum wird die Nummer eigentlich nicht dichtgemacht? Den gamepad.exe an die RegTP schicken müsste doch reichen?

Wenn an der angegebenen Stelle kein "dialer1" ist, ist der Eintrag in der RegTP-Datenbank doch so oder so perdu, oder?

Zur Not muss die RegTP halt den Inhalteabieter anrufen, um das zu klären, oder??? Und wenn der das nicht klären kann, dann Nummer dicht und fertig.

So. Und jetzt erkläre mir einer, warum das nicht gehen soll...


----------



## gueder (17 April 2004)

blödsinn.


es können jederzeit neue dialer registriert werden, dabei werden die alten aber nicht gelöscht.





> Zur Not muss die RegTP halt den Inhalteabieter anrufen, um das zu klären, oder??? Und wenn der das nicht klären kann, dann Nummer dicht und fertig.



schwachsinn. ein inhalteanbieter hat doch mit der nummer nichts zu tun. auf eine nummer können 10000 dialer laufen.


----------



## Anonymous (17 April 2004)

gueder schrieb:
			
		

> blödsinn.
> es können jederzeit neue dialer registriert werden, dabei werden die alten aber nicht gelöscht.



Ist aber hier im Moment nicht so, da ist ein dialer, sonst nichts. Und wenn der bei dem Adressierungsmerkmal nicht zu finden ist, ist der Eintrag falsch und müsste rausfliegen. Wo ist mein Denkfehler? Oder taucht er da nur Dienstags, Donnerstags und Samstags zwischen 10 und 20 Uhr auf? (Diese Frage ist nicht rhetorisch gemeint!)




			
				gast schrieb:
			
		

> ]Zur Not muss die RegTP halt den Inhalteabieter anrufen, um das zu klären, oder??? Und wenn der das nicht klären kann, dann Nummer dicht und fertig.





			
				gueder schrieb:
			
		

> schwachsinn. ein inhalteanbieter hat doch mit der nummer nichts zu tun. auf eine nummer können 10000 dialer laufen.



Ok, Nummernanbieter, Registrierungsverpflichteter, Vertretungsberechtigter, halt genau der Verantwortliche, den der Nutzer da eben in Erfahrung bringt. Dafür wurde doch die Registrierung (auch) eingeführt...

Erneut: Da steht eben nur EIN Dialer, nicht Zigtausende (wie bei anderen, die haben aber als Ausgleich Adressen in Deutschland, nur kriegt man da wiederum keine Auskunft) 

Setz von mir aus einen gedanklichen Halb-Ironie-Tag vor meinen Gedankengang. Aber ich finde das schon beachtlich. Soll ich jetzt als Betroffener rauskriegen, ob der Vertretungsberechtigte Herr B. aus Dover, Delaware, der die unter gleicher Postanschrift stehende südamerikanische Anwaltskanzlei (genannt "Registrierungsverpflichteter") vertritt, eine Telefonnummer hat? Gut, probier ich aus... und dann? Du wirst es nicht glauben, aber den gibt es wirklich, sogar mehrfach. Heisst ja auch (frei ins Deutsche übertragen) "Robert Bach". Vielleicht heisst er ja auch wirklich Robert Bach? Immerhin heisst in diesem Gewerbe auch mal ein Herr Stuhl Herr Tisch (oder wars andersrum)??? (alle diese Namen sind FREI ERFUNDEN! Bitte nicht rauslöschen, nur weil es ein Name ist)

Merkst Du, worauf ich hinauswill??? Da steht SCHEISSE in der Datenbank!!! Rumpelstilzchen c/o Frau Holle!!!!

Und selbst wenn die RegTP Ungereimtheiten klären könnte durch einen Anruf, sie würden keinen Ansprechpartner finden - aber genau dazu soll die Datenbank dienen!!! Das sagen sie doch zumindest immer... Im Fernsehen, also da, wo Otto Normalo seine Infos über Dialer her hat, bis es klingeling macht... 

Im Falle des USA-USA-Südamerika-Falles 090090000928 ist es halt zufällig so, dass es da, wo der dialer sein soll, einen anderen Dialer gibt. Übrigens sind dort beide Adressen aus der Schweiz. Naja, findige Köpfe werden wohl in der Lage sein, zur Filiale in der Schweiz eine deutsche Telefonnummer zu finden (steht ja netterweise sogar im Dialer drin, sogar in etwa 42 Sprachen als Info-Telefonnummer angegeben).

Mensch Meier (wieder ein Name), ich fass es einfach nicht...

cj


----------



## Anonymous (17 April 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ...ist der Eintrag falsch und müsste rausfliegen...



wieder ungenau: die Registrierung müsste aus formalen Gründen zurückgezogen werden.


----------

